# Any idea if this is real or ornamental joinery on these kitchen cabinets?



## Chambers (Jun 17, 2020)

Any thoughts on these kitchen cabinets? I can't tell if the dovetails/finger joints are real, or ornamental on a fake door front and not actually connecting anything. Any thought on how to make this would be appreciated.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If you are talking about the box joints on the drawers, they look real to me.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

How to make it? Box joint jig for router table or blade for table saw. Not even that expensive. 2 examples

https://www.rockler.com/router-table-box-joint-jig

https://www.amazon.com/Freud-20T-Joint-Cutter-SBOX8/dp/B000ASGV1E


----------



## Chambers (Jun 17, 2020)

> If you are talking about the box joints on the drawers, they look real to me.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks Lazyman, I did mean the box joints on the drawers. If they're real that means inset drawers right? What type of drawer slides allow for inset drawers without a false front?


----------



## Chambers (Jun 17, 2020)

Also do you folks have any educated guesses about the wood type?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Also do you folks have any educated guesses about the wood type?
> 
> - Chambers


Maybe red alder?


----------



## 18wheelznwood (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm thinking the sliders are probably mounted on the base of the drawer, with the bottom of the drawer further from the base of the drawer to allow for the hardware.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> I'm thinking the sliders are probably mounted on the base of the drawer, with the bottom of the drawer further from the base of the drawer to allow for the hardware.
> 
> - 18wheelznwood


My thought, but look carefully at the left top and not sure. 
No pulls. Dramatic, but would you want that?


----------



## Chambers (Jun 17, 2020)

> I'm thinking the sliders are probably mounted on the base of the drawer, with the bottom of the drawer further from the base of the drawer to allow for the hardware.
> 
> - 18wheelznwood
> 
> ...


I love the look but I'm not sure that it's practical. Like, the fronts do not look like sheet goods. Would these be dimensionally stable? And without false fronts would that put more stress on the front of the box and lead to warping?


----------



## JD77 (Apr 2, 2019)

I believe those are faux box joints for two reasons. First, they appear to be cabinet doors, not drawers (the microwave and the furthest cabinet on the left have drawers. Note the gaps for opening) Second, you can see the cabinet frames behind the cabinet door/drawer fronts. There would be no space for a cabinet frame if they were faceless box-jointed drawers.

I have no idea on the wood, but it is dramatic and I can appreciate the look of the box joints, faux or not. I guess the large gap for the hand relieves any issues with expansion! 
JD


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

JD may be right. Looking more closely at the near one on the left you can see that the cabinet frame is behind the box joint and I didn't noticed that there were not any drawer pulls either. Doh! So probably doors with faux box joints. I like the faux look but personally I don't like the gap at the top. Looks like some thing is missing or unfinished to me.

Red alder is a pretty good guess on the wood. I've seen some types of hickory that looks similar but it usually isn't as knotty.

If you did want to make drawers that look like this, you just have to put the slides underneath and have the front extend below the drawer bottom. I've also seen wood runners mounted on the side of the cabinet frames with a stopped groove in the drawer side but that is probably better suited for a small tool cabinet, not kitchen drawers.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> If you are talking about the box joints on the drawers, they look real to me.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> ...


I was actually looking into this yesterday. I'd say they use undermount drawer slides with the "push to open" feature. That is a great way to go handle-less.

That said, it looks like the right side of the photo is all cabinet doors and the box joints would only be for aesthetics. Unless they're just REALLY deep drawers…


----------



## 18wheelznwood (Jan 21, 2021)

I just made these storage boxes for my work bench and I had considered making them drawers, but wanted more flexibility so I made them as boxes instead.










They would look really good as drawers.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Found more photos using a google search.
From this angle, you can see they are clearly real fake joints as they are in front of the bulkheads and not where the sides of a drawer would be.


----------



## Crewman (May 4, 2021)

Where is the project you posted pictures from? Who designed that kitchen? I can't find it anywhere with googling, would appreciate if you found anything out about it. Thanks!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Those drawers looks like someone didn't finish their work. They should have drawer fronts on them unless you like dust and who knows what kind of swarf coating your clean dinner and cooking wares. Yum


----------

